# Protein foam when cooking chicken



## scbz01602 (May 15, 2006)

Well, we all know when you boil chicken, a protein foam collects at the top of the water. My question is, what protein is this? Does it take away from the protein in the chicken? Sounds kind of obscene, but I can't seem to draw any other explanation.

BTW - Boiled chicken + Duck Sauce = the majority of my summer diet
I believe these two combined would be dubbed..... FTW!


----------



## leg_press (May 16, 2006)

I thought it was the impurities from the water rising to the surface, the same like when my boil potatoes etc.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (May 16, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> Well, we all know when you boil chicken, a protein foam collects at the top of the water. My question is, what protein is this? Does it take away from the protein in the chicken? Sounds kind of obscene, but I can't seem to draw any other explanation.
> 
> BTW - Boiled chicken + Duck Sauce = the majority of my summer diet
> I believe these two combined would be dubbed..... FTW!


.

thats fat not protein.  Fat is immesible in water and hence rises to the top @ boiling temp (when mixed with H20).


----------



## wheystation (May 16, 2006)

Yup - it is chicken fat....................


----------



## scbz01602 (May 16, 2006)

Wow, thats a huge relief... I was under the impression it was protein foam..

thanks


----------

